# jamie Lee curtis,The Tailor of Panama,Collage -1x



## maierchen (22 Apr. 2008)

*Einfach ne tolle Frau!*



​


----------



## Muli (22 Apr. 2008)

Da muss ich dir recht geben! Jamie Lee Curtis hat bei mir Kultstatus! :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (22 Apr. 2008)

Und obwohl sie nicht mehr die Jüngste ist, sieht sie spitze aus.:thumbup:

:thx: fürs teilen maierchen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

